# Can I add a bearing to a router bit that has none?



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I just read about someone adding a bearing to a plywood bit and the only way I can think to do it would be on the shank above, and maybe with a rubber O ring on top to keep it from rising up the shank. Would doing this effectively create a laminate trim bit or pattern bit? I have no need to do it, I'm just curious.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not see how you could add a bearing to ANY bit.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I just read about someone adding a bearing to a plywood bit and the only way I can think to do it would be on the shank above, and maybe with a rubber O ring on top to keep it from rising up the shank. Would doing this effectively create a laminate trim bit or pattern bit? I have no need to do it, I'm just curious.


I purchased a bearing kit a long time ago. It included a very thin bearing to mount on the shank above the cutter, and a thin stop collar and washer for under the bearing.

This would in theory allow conversion of a straight bit to be a top mounted pattern bit.

If I recall the bit needs to be min of 3/4in cutter diameter on the 1/2in shank.

I will have to dig out the bearing kit to check.

Eagle America may have this in their router bit survival kit.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/199-9642/eagle_originals
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/shop-built-sharpening-jig-30241/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*I found my bearing*

This is a picture of my bearing.









The "DA" in Jesada was David, the son of the owner who later started Infinity Tools. Jesada was sold, not sure if still in business.

I likely purchased this in the early - mid 90's.

The stop collar is at the top, you can see the small hex screw, hence the hex key.

The actual bearing is on the right. ID is 1/2in and OD is 3/4in.
I purchased this to be able to convert a 3/4in straight router bit to be a pattern bit.

I do not recall using this. It does need a little lubrication. Seems the bearing is a bit stiff. No surprise sitting in my drawer for all these years.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe I'm not thinking about this right, but this idea seems like it'd be prone to disaster... wouldn't it be safer to use a router template guide set?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Why not just go buy a top riding bit and be safe? Routers are nothing to play with...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I just read about someone adding a bearing to a plywood bit and the only way I can think to do it would be on the shank above, and maybe with a rubber O ring on top to keep it from rising up the shank. Would doing this effectively create a laminate trim bit or pattern bit? I have no need to do it, I'm just curious.


I wouldn't do it. Bits are cheap enough to get one that is matched up properly. Most bits don't have a clean area where the shank meets the bearing. There is usually a small buildup at the base of the shank. This would not provide a good landing for a bearing. Fitting an aftermarket bearing to a shank might be hit or miss for a perfect fit.








 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I just read about someone adding a bearing to a plywood bit and the only way I can think to do it would be on the shank above, and maybe with a rubber O ring on top to keep it from rising up the shank. Would doing this effectively create a laminate trim bit or pattern bit? I have no need to do it, I'm just curious.


Would work fine for that purpose, you just need to make sure the shank is long enough for the collet to have a substantial a grip on it. You could also add a smaller bearing to a larger bit to create an "undercut" operation. Larger bearing on a smaller bit doesn't work as well as you would need a lock collar on both sides of the bearing which will eat a lot of shank.:smile:


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

After considering the posts here, I think It would be safer, and no more costly, to just get the proper bit with the bearing already on it. I was just curious if its something that's done much or not, but of all the tools in the wood shop the router is the one that scares me the most. I know they're all dangerous if not used with care but something about 25,000 RPM's spinning inches away from my fingers and legs is un-nerving and nothing to play around with.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> After considering the posts here, I think It would be safer, and no more costly, to just get the proper bit with the bearing already on it. I was just curious if its something that's done much or not, but of all the tools in the wood shop the router is the one that scares me the most. I know they're all dangerous if not used with care but something about 25,000 RPM's spinning inches away from my fingers and legs is un-nerving and nothing to play around with.


Sounds like a good plan to me Duane. No need to be afraid of it but a healthy respect is always a good thing. Just a note though, ALWAYS check that the bearing is tight on the bit before using. You don't want them coming loose in the middle of the job.. Best case is it just messes up the workpiece. Worst case,,,,,, ain't goin there. :yes:


----------

